
UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson tests positive for Covid-19 - rvz
https://twitter.com/BorisJohnson/status/1243496858095411200
======
ramblerman
Why is this flagged?

~~~
dijit
I can't vouch it either, not sure why flagged, possibly there are multiple
articles appearing in /new and someone is trying to make one of them the
canonical one.

~~~
Aissen
This one was the first one.

------
RugnirViking
Its been really interesting to me how various health minsters and government
officials seem to be getting it in surprising numbers when only around 0.006%
of the world's population is infected. The amount of famous figures with the
disease seems to be vanishingly unlikely to happen if it were distributed
entirely by chance.

What mechanism is it that made these political/buisness/celebrity figures more
likely to catch it? More international travel?

~~~
samsonradu
I'm guessing they travel a lot and meet/shake hands with people all around the
world?

~~~
RugnirViking
Perhaps - I wonder if this kind of thing might inevitably lead to less
physical contact in buisness/politics, or at least more caution around that
kind of behaviour

------
jeanloolz
He will be most likely fine but this shows the extent of this pandemic for
sure and should encourage people in UK and anywhere else to take it seriously.

~~~
rootsofallevil
> should encourage people in UK and anywhere else to take it seriously

I'd love for you to be proven right but given what we've seen so far, not
least from the government, I'm very much on the fence on this. Maybe in a few
days we might have cause for cautious optimism

------
phenkdo
It's one of the "what-if" scenarios if Trump were to test positive. Would it
convince his supporters to stop calling this "fake news", "hoax" etc?

Betteridge, please chime in.

~~~
nojvek
It's only time until he tests positive.

